# Engine swap



## nathanjd20 (Jul 4, 2019)

So my timing belt skipped on my mk4 gti 1.8t awd I found an awp for sale and I’m really just wondering if the wiring harness would be the same or if I have to buy a new on if I do get the awp


----------



## sadboyloko (May 5, 2018)

All mk4 1.8t harness are the same bro u good


----------

